# first build in probally 15 years



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

well i usually hang out on the diecast part of the site but was going through some of my bins of model kits and it got the old flame burning again. this is my first build in probally 15 years. still need to add some chrome foil for the fender molding (need to buy some first). i must say i really like how it turned out considering how long it has been since i put one together. the best part about the whole thing is now my son is starting to show interest in building these which before he never really cared about.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You sir have not lost your touch.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Looks great!! Love the green - I normally don't like green, but that looks nice


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

63impala.....Woodie look's Great..:thumbsup:..Very nice work.....Thank's for the pic's of it....

MOE.


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks for the comments everyone. looking forward to building another.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the colour! My dad painted a car this colour when I was barely out of diapers. What kind of paint did you use, what colour name? Thanks for sharing this. 

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

You nailed the look on your Woodie, son! I nominate a '63 Impala for your next build... :thumbsup:


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice looking ride:thumbsup:


----------



## 63impala (Apr 13, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> Love the colour! My dad painted a car this colour when I was barely out of diapers. What kind of paint did you use, what colour name? Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> ~ Chris​


chris i just used testors rattle can lacquers. the color is called mystic emerald.


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Chris, great job real "profesional looking --dom


----------

